# Frage zu GlxGears

## blice

Wenn alle von glxgears reden und ihre fps angeben, wie vergleicht man das ?

wenn Ich glxgears starte, läuft es in nem windows mit 300x300 pixeln

dann kriege ich raten:

spitze 2600 fps

schnitt 900 fps

bei 640x480 hab ich nen schnitt von 230 fps

bei 1024x768 hab ich nen schnitt von 140 fps

Die größen hab ich bei Enlightement wenn man Windows resized zeigt der die Masse an..

top läuft parallel im Xterm und zeigt ne Cpulast zwischen 75 u. 85 % an...

----------

## misterjack

 *blice wrote:*   

> Wenn alle von glxgears reden und ihre fps angeben, wie vergleicht man das ?

 

gar nicht  :Smile:  glxgears kann man nicht als benchmark verwenden sondern als test ob 3D-Beschleunigung funzt  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hoschi

Nimme Quake³ oder Doom³ - je nach Hardware, wenn es um Spiele geht (man kann beide als State-of-the-Art betrachten).

Ansonsten gibts auch viele andere schöne Benchmarksuites für Linux.

----------

## Inte

Ich benutze glxgears immer nur als relativen Anhaltspunkt (Durchschnitt der fps/sec). Alles um die 1000 ist für mich ok, aber ich setze meine System auch nur als Desktop ohne grafische Spielereien ein. Das Fenster maximiere ich nie, sondern laß es nur in der Standardauflösung laufen.

Absolute Messwerte gibt es da nicht. DU brauchst da selbst ein paar Vergleichswerte um die Performance abschätzen zu können.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

hab das hier gerade gelesen und wundere mich weil:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dann kriege ich raten:
> 
> spitze 2600 fps
> ...

 

und ich habe:

```

526 frames in 5.0 seconds = 105.105 FPS

518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 103.393 FPS

549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 109.798 FPS

510 frames in 5.0 seconds = 101.798 FPS

```

mit ATI9600XT ATI-Treiber und DRI aktiviert.

warum habe ich nur ca. 1/9 der FPS von blice? Das Fenster lasse ich in der Startauflösung.

Oder hat glxgears-FPS nichts zu sagen?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## blice

Ich habs grad nach über einem Jahr nochmal gestartet, diesmal in KDE 1024x768x24 bit farbtiefe (damals Enlightenment 1280x1024x16)

Hab jetzt nur noch im schnitt 725fps bei standartfenster, aber solange Neverwinternights flüssig läuft ists wohl genug

```

this revenge #  glxgears

3645 frames in 5.0 seconds = 728.883 FPS

3639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 727.767 FPS

3639 frames in 5.0 seconds = 727.787 FPS

3542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 708.292 FPS

3562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 712.384 FPS

3552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 710.301 FPS

```

----------

## sidious

also bei mir nehmen die glxgears-FPS mit jedem update der ati-drivers ab...  :Laughing: 

8.26.x - 2900fps

8.28.8 - 250fps

8.28.9 - 150fps

die 3D-Leistung ist aber auf keinen Fall langsamer geworden (Quake3)

aber misterjack hat es ja schon erwähnt:

 *Quote:*   

> ...glxgears kann man nicht als benchmark verwenden sondern als test ob 3D-Beschleunigung funzt 

 

----------

## hoschi

GLXGEARS zeigt nur an, ob deine Grafikkarte Mitglied bei den Rotarieren ist.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Ansonsten gibts auch viele andere schöne Benchmarksuites für Linux.

 

Cool, zum Beispiel?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und ich habe:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das liegt wohl an aktiviertem Vsync. Die maximale FPS-Rate entspricht in diesem Fall der Wiederholrate deines Monitors (anscheinend 100Hz).

----------

